# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Pijnscheuten in de linker oksel

## Dianne van der eijk

Hallo,
ik heb sinds enkele dagen regelmatig pijnscheuten in de linker oksel.
Wat is dit ? Het is niet van scheren o.i.d. Het is ook geen schrale of ontstoken huid.

----------


## Yv

Zij het misschien je lymfeklieren? Voelen ze opgezet? Of het kan het een uitstraling zijn van je hart? Ik zou ermee naar de huisarts gaan als het niet overgaat.

----------

